# Catfishing in the Great MIami RIver!



## calli15

Just wondering if anybody has luck catching decent sized catfish out the Great Miami River I love to fish the river but feel like my best chance to catch a big one is to hit up the lakes around my area and not the river. Just checking with you guys thanks.


----------



## TomC

I dont know what you call a decent size but ive caught 10lbers in the tipp and troy area and catch em in the 3-6lb all the time.


----------



## Salmonid

your right man, there are no big fish in the river, better keep on fishing the lakes.....

Salmonid


----------



## calli15

I heard there are some big ones in St. Marys Do you guys ever get up around there.


----------



## calli15

We fish kiser lake a lot but just can't hook anything over 3 pounds.


----------



## calli15

A 10 pounder would be good enough for me out of the river and I'm from the Piqua area so just north of where your fishing at Tom Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## dinkbuster1

the latest flood washed all the river fish away... 

if you want big channels, give CJ Brown a try! St. Mary's has an over abundant supply of channels but they tend to run small.


----------



## TomC

All i can say is that i fish from 571 and north. Theres a few deep holes in the 10-12' zone and one hole thats way deeper than that. Also look at indian lake too great abundance of cats and all different sizes. Thats my main lake.


----------



## brob316

I have caught many of big cats out of the great miami we avg about 28-30 a fish out of there. We have some really good spots all over


----------



## JimmyMac

The GMR is great fishing for big cats, especially from waters between the first dam from the Ohio. Just make sure to toss the big ones back, as they have ancient Indian voodoo magic on them, if You harm them weird stuff happens to you.


----------



## biggredj

28-30 pounders damn would be thrilled to hook one on the gmr in my neck of the woods...I've been fishing Hamilton fairfield area all my life never had any big ones come out of there looking for some new spots to hit anyone know where a good spot would be or what a good bait to use would be?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dinkbuster1

there are known Poachers/paylake suppliers who frequent these boards so be careful about posting exact locations of your spots.


----------



## fishnohio

dinkbuster1 said:


> there are known Poachers/paylake suppliers who frequent these boards so be careful about posting exact locations of your spots.


you exactly right.....sumbitches have all but cleaned out my honey holes, use to catch 25-35 lbers now all i catch is 5 - 10 lbers, those guys are no fisherman they are POACHERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid

Dink is absolutely right, it has been known that some of us locals leek out a worthless spot and watch the folks come in droves....Its the truth!, its a wonder there are any catfish left in SW Ohio. ( outside of CPII and a few other lakes) 
Big cats taste crappy and a picture is something you can show off for years to come, so folks, let em go. Then keep your mouth shut...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## pendog66

big cats, never heard of em


----------



## samfishdyt

If you take a large cat from the river and do harm to them the ghost of the Miami will find you and they will kill you..end of story. What's that? Yeah really, I have seen it.


----------



## The Yeti

Missed a large channel in the 10-15 lb range Saturday (seem to be cursed with line breaks). Had a couple small ones though fishing a few feet off shore in the break in the current - too swift any further out. The carp were up in the creeks though.


----------



## samfishdyt

I fished the GMR on Sunday, and got two channels one around 5lbs one between 7-10lbs. Missed a few others. Using cut shad, and 2 oz of weight. Had a time keeping the bait down, but I found a few current breaks. Wish it would stop raining so I could head south..


----------



## bigcatjoe

Change your methods, plenty of big fish in the Hamilton area. But put them back, your head explodes if you harm a catfish over 15 pounds.


----------



## sliprig

The GMR/OHIO river in SW Ohio is a mere shadow of it's former self. Fish are being removed faster than they can reproduce.

Slip


----------



## H2O Mellon

Sliprig is right so is Dink.

I've now found some sites that are posting GPS cords of GMR spots along with Falthead spots at every other SW Ohio Lake. I've shared the site with some friends not to get to know the GPS spots but rather to share how crazy some people are.


----------



## Anthony montana

calli15 said:


> I heard there are some big ones in St. Marys Do you guys ever get up around there.


----------



## MarkoSharko

People pull monsters out of the GMR regularly.


----------

